# GPUZ showing PWR THRM VREL for a moment after starting games or benchmarks.



## Kol23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello.

When i start some game or benchmark GPUZ sometimes ( not always, depend on run ) showing perfcap PWRThrmVREL during first seconds after starting game or benchmark. After a moment stabilize and will be Vrel to infinity.
Temps of GPU are fine 50C.



Gpu Gigabyte 1080 Xtreme

Just like you see: ( LEFT - PwrThrmVrel for a moment , RIGHT - and then VREL to infinity )
But to get VREL from beggining of benchmark i must restart pc. Any differences? Is this reason to worry?
There is not performance difference at all,just PwrThrmVrel for maybe 10 seconds after starting rendering.







Performance and clocks are the same with PwrThrmVrel or without. But i create topic, to know why i have that perfcap reason for 10-15 seconds after starting game/benchmark.

Anyway it doesnt impact on performance. TDP ,clocks,temps are normal during this moment like you see on a screen.

When i restart pc it seems to fix this PwrThrmVrel perfcap and i am getting only VREL from beggining of benchmarks.
Any ideas why restart pc cured this? Is this something with my card?
Worry about this or ignore?
If somebody have good knowledge here ,please answer.


----------



## Kol23 (Aug 17, 2016)

So why after restart i dont have PwrThrmVrel for 10 seconds, but only Vrel which is fine? I cant understand this if it is normal.

After restart of pc, PwrThrmVrel dissapear and i have only VREL from beggining to end. So if it is normal why after restart PwrThrVrel dissapear?  Sorry for my bad language and really appreciate for any suggestion.


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 17, 2016)

Feels like deja vu. Your card is working fine. 



Kol23 said:


> Worry about this or ignore?



Ignore.


----------



## Kol23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Yeah i can try to ignore, but i create topic to be sure if it all is normal and ok.
Sometimes when starting game when boost is high i get PwrThrmVrel perfap for about 10 second. Then after 10-15 seconds, boost decrease from 2010mhz to 1990mhz and i have VREL which is fine.

But when i restart pc i am getting VREL from start to beggining. I dont have PwrThrmVrel after restart pc.
So i am asking why after restart  PwrThrmVrel dissapear completety ? Or just ignore this this is not important?


And last question. Why it showing THRM ? I dont have hitting temp limit and gpu temps are very low. Thx for suggestions. This is my really last question here.


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 17, 2016)

The driver's logic is following its internal flow chart to determine what clock speed to run at. The perfcap reasons tell you why its not running higher. Since you are near 2GHz when this is happening; its working perfectly normal.


----------



## Kol23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Yeah but why after restart pc that PwrThrmVrel is gone? After restart pc there is only VREL ( even on highest boost ) from beggining to end.This i cant understand.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 17, 2016)

FR@NK said:


> Feels like deja vu. Your card is working fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore.


it isn't Deja vu....it's sew/litwicki24 again with his 4th or 5th ID here, lol!


----------



## Kol23 (Aug 17, 2016)

tell me one thing and we can close topic,please dont close


Yeah but why after restart pc that PwrThrmVrel is gone? After restart pc there is only VREL ( even on highest boost ) from beggining to end.This i cant understand.


----------



## erocker (Aug 17, 2016)

It's been told to you and others what it means already, by the guy (W1zzard) who made the program. Here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/perfcap-reason-msi-gtx1070-gaming-x.223585/


WORKING NORMAL. NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT. DONE.

Now stop spamming this and other websites.

Thank you.


----------

